# Please wait while the installation continues error shutdown whs 2011



## demon1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All 
Hope somebody can help me out. I just purchased Windows home server 2011 and am trying to install it in an old dell xps 220. duel core processor with 4 gigs of ram.

Everthing seemed to be going fine until I believe the last part. 
The Desktop appears and another screen pops up with "*Please wait while the installation continues"
* after that i get an error [save logs or shut down] what i do is hit the ctrl-alt-del and the Task Manager comes up. 
Then i End Task and my desk top comes up. Every think works OK. ..but when i click on the icon dashboard ...in the server it says [ you have not finished setting up whs 2011 .You cannot open dashboard until you complete the server setup] Need Help ...........installing from a cd disk.

I tried installing the connecter software on my laptop with the same error resuling. Google reveals no answers to this problem


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

What does the error say? and what size of harddrive and model are you installing on? Some drives do NOT work with the windows home server


----------

